# CT raids in Sydney & Brisbane



## CQB (Sep 17, 2014)

http://mashable.com/2014/09/17/massive-raids-as-anti-terrorism-operation-underway-in-australia/
Plus the launching of Op. Hammerhead. Sounds similar to Op. Viking after 9/11.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2014)

I hope they scrape your country clean of that filth.


----------



## CQB (Sep 18, 2014)

Whatever happens this story has legs.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 18, 2014)

Strailia !  Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## CQB (Sep 18, 2014)

Mate, ya gotta spell it with a Y...as in STRAYA! (Plus no I)
In surf lingo when you say " good waves mate" as in the surf is good, you say "goo ways mae." Note the absence of consonants. It's best said out of the mouths corner. I'm sure those who have worked with Aussies will know what I mean.
And oh yeah...FUKN A!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 18, 2014)

As I've said before,  STRAYA!  takes no guff from immigrants who try and force their beliefs onto the Country.. The days of pacifying Islamist's by the EU just to have a peaceful life will and does not work.. 

Only recently a wahabi preacher was not granted permission to enter this country because he was trying to incite recruitment  for IS...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 18, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> ...STRAYA!  takes no guff from immigrants who try and force their beliefs onto the Country.. The days of pacifying Islamist's by the EU just to have a peaceful life will and does not work..


 
If this happened in the U.S. the police would be sued by the ACLU for racial profiling.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> If this happened in the U.S. the police would be sued by the ACLU for racial profiling.




In some parts of the UK, there are sharia patrols !!!!!!!


----------



## pardus (Sep 18, 2014)

Crazy to see this shit happening in Oz, though with all the Aussie members of ISIS etc... and the Muslim population there, I guess it's no surprise. 

I'm waiting for an attack like this to happen in the USA and surprised it hasn't happened more in the UK and Europe.



Crusader74 said:


> In some parts of the UK, there are sharia patrols !!!!!!!



That's fucking insane.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 18, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> In some parts of the UK, there are sharia patrols !!!!!!!


 
Unbelievable.


----------



## CQB (Sep 20, 2014)

But not in Germany, they've stopped them. The hawala network is being looked at by the forensic accountants with $9 million in the picture. That will be interesting. First question, who/where did it come from? There's going to be some ducking & diving going on soon. 
So now after the event there's histeria sideshow, thank certain sections of the media for that. You'll never go broke appealing to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 20, 2014)

CQB said:


> But not in Germany, they've stopped them. The hawala network is being looked at by the forensic accountants with $9 million in the picture. That will be interesting. First question, who/where did it come from? There's going to be some ducking & diving going on soon.
> So now after the event there's histeria sideshow, thank certain sections of the media for that. You'll never go broke appealing to the lowest common denominator.


 
Good on the Germans! When one need some ass kicking call them.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 20, 2014)

Lock them all up and throw away the key.


----------

